# mulch hauling setup



## chuckwood (Jun 17, 2016)

People post pics of their firewood hauler. My four wheeler/trailer setup also does double duty as a mulch hauler. Before my plants get too high (corn in the pic) I load the small trailer with leaf mulch and drive it between rows. I unload the leaves with a pitchfork as I go along. This is my garden chore today, and the weather is a perfect 84 degrees with rain last nite. The leaves keep the soil moist, prevent weeds, and enrich the soil. This year I won't be side dressing the corn anymore with fertilizer, the soil should be rich enough now where that's not necessary. We'll see how it goes. I've planted rattlesnake and white half runner pole beans with the corn yesterday, and the beans should be up in a week or so. Hoping for another bumper crop of organic corn and beans this year.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 17, 2016)

84* is heat stroke temps for us here!


----------



## amberg (Jun 17, 2016)

Very nice set up there. Chuckwood how long does it take for the leaves to turn into mulch?

Corn is a looking good!!


----------

